

ACM is 95% original content - breer
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/161584/is-it-worth-joining-the-acm/161641#161641

======
asb
Could one of the mods please change the title from "ACM is 95% original
content" to "CACM is 95% original content" or alternatively "Communications of
the ACM is 95% original content".

